# How do I lower my PH?



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey guy's,
I've recently started my new 120g up. It's been running since may 16th (sat). I did a water test last sat and my ph was at 8.4. Maybe once the tank is cycled, the ph will go down. But, just in case how do I lower my PH, to say 7.0? or lower? 
I heard real driftwood help's and maybe live plant's? I know petsmart sell's, chemical's that claim they can make your water 7.0. And, I've seen the stuff that say's "PH down" and I've seen "PH up". Can you trust that stuff? 
What better way's can I do to lower my PH?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

[quote name='RedneckR0nin' date='May 19 2009, 03:51 PM' post='2372652']
There are products that reduce P.h that you can buy at your lfs. As well certain driftwood can have that effect when placed in the tank and let sit for prolonged periods of time. I also know that Peat when placed in your canister filters can also have this effect. Even though not as effective as Water conditioners in reducing levels effectively. I know myself my P.h sits around your level if not higher and I just leave it instead of subjecting my P's to a roller coaster of water ph level. So if you are going to lower your P.H be prepared to keep it there. Jungle labs has a good product that's called perfect Ph. If you are looking to mimic natural habitat then get the 6.5 tablet, they are just like alka-seltzer tablets and you add a tablet per 10 gallons if I remember correctly. As in the wild P's live in a 6.0 to 6.4 p.h level this might be the best solution for you and the easiest to regulate.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

click here ----> http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=183462 - read post #9


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

let the tank cycle when it's done then adjust Ph. also the PH up and down work but i dont really recommend it personally. drift wood that leach out tannins that will naturally lower the Ph of your water...it will also discolor it unless you soak it for a couple weeks and let all the color leach out. also mixing tap water with R/O water or Distilled Water will lower PH also but make sure you add something to kill the chlorines and chloramines if using tap water. why is you PH that high? do you have live rock in there or anything along the lines of weird decor, gravel, etc?


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

No0dles said:


> let the tank cycle when it's done then adjust Ph. also the PH up and down work but i dont really recommend it personally. drift wood that leach out tannins that will naturally lower the Ph of your water...it will also discolor it unless you soak it for a couple weeks and let all the color leach out. also mixing tap water with R/O water or Distilled Water will lower PH also but make sure you add something to kill the chlorines and chloramines if using tap water. why is you PH that high? do you have live rock in there or anything along the lines of weird decor, gravel, etc?


funny you ask about weird decor, noodles. Last weekend I found some nice rock's, around the house. Cleaned them off, did my best to clean off the dirt and any other debri. Oh, and last weekend I did add 2 terracotta pot's. I have con's, so I'm using the pot's for them to breed and rock's for decor. And, read con's like to put there egg's in pile's of rock.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah the pots brand new generally dont raise the PH too much but they can raise it slightly...if they are used and had plants in there then the clay could have absorbed some chemicals etc. i would take them out! as far as the rocks go i would take them out to test them unless you know what kind they are then you could tell me and i could possibly help you out, but if not you can always test the PH of your tap water record it and then take each rock and put it in a seperate cup or container filled with water, wait 24hours and check the Ph again to determine if the rocks raise the ph or not.


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

No0dles said:


> yeah the pots brand new generally dont raise the PH too much but they can raise it slightly...if they are used and had plants in there then the clay could have absorbed some chemicals etc. i would take them out! as far as the rocks go i would take them out to test them unless you know what kind they are then you could tell me and i could possibly help you out, but if not you can always test the PH of your tap water record it and then take each rock and put it in a seperate cup or container filled with water, wait 24hours and check the Ph again to determine if the rocks raise the ph or not.


Yea, this weekend I'm going to take the rock's out and test them. I've been suggested to test the rock's by pouring vinegar on them. If there is bubbling, then don't use the rock's. The 2 clay pot's are brand new, never had any plant's or dirt in them. I just soaked them in some luke warm water, before I added to my tank. I like your idea of taking out the rock's and putting them in a container for 24hr's. I might have to try that.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

cool deal i dont see the rocks really being the issue but they very well could be so better safe than sorry. also, you should take everything out and wait a couple days til after you do your next water change then check the PH again, if it's low then start adding things one at a time and everytime you add one thing check the PH the next day. process of elimination. good luck lemme know how it all works out for ya.

oh yeah what's you PH out from the TAP? and is it well water, city, or what?


----------



## Gerrad (Jan 5, 2008)

No0dles said:


> cool deal i dont see the rocks really being the issue but they very well could be so better safe than sorry. also, you should take everything out and wait a couple days til after you do your next water change then check the PH again, if it's low then start adding things one at a time and everytime you add one thing check the PH the next day. process of elimination. good luck lemme know how it all works out for ya.
> 
> oh yeah what's you PH out from the TAP? and is it well water, city, or what?


I'll do the test's tommorrow. I know it's not well water,if it was, it would stink when you wash your hand's. I'm in the subarb's so well see what I come up with.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Could be the rocks.....did you mention what your ph is out of the tap?


----------

